# JACQUELINE MANNERING - a girl playing electric guitar....



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

JACQUELINE MANNERING 

YouTube - Jacqueline92's Channel


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dude, she's 17 

And unattractive.

And really not that good.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 28, 2009)

shes good, bit i think the 14 year old girl from australia that shared stage with vai was better.


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 28, 2009)

it's sooooo old and posted here quite a few times


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> it's sooooo old and posted here quite a few times



Really? google search and forum search dont show anything, I guess that if OT posters would have used taggs I would be aware of an old post, but as we all know very few bother to tag threads.... 

Also who cares that she is 17, anybody ever seen a 17 years old girls play on a dimebag dean out there? No its the first time for me....


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Her shredding sounds so bad to me I don't think she's good at all and she looks like she's 12 it's hard for me to believe she is 17. Way overrated due to bewbies.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

I know some players who call themselfs ''pro's'' and who dont play as good as she does....

You guys are even worse then me  You really think that I put a  because I find her cute and sexy? 

It was a  because its nice


----------



## darren (Oct 28, 2009)

OMFG! IT'S A GIRL PLAYING GUITAR! WOOOOWEEEE!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd eat the corn out of her shit...and I don't even like corn.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd eat the corn out of her shit...and I don't even like corn.





We needed JJ in here


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...4-another-beautiful-female-guitar-player.html

Here you go Huf


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

SICK...


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 28, 2009)

she's hot, i'd maybe do her

but she's too old for my taste

BRING ON THE YOUNG (djent djent djent djent)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

her looks mean nothing... she's a fuckin' sick player... that's all i care about. 

she taught me some interesting new ways to sweep arpeggios 

not only that but i think one day you'll find that the older ones are where it's at.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd eat the corn out of her shit...and I don't even like corn.


 
Jesus, dude, I gagged.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

holy shit i didn't even see that...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 28, 2009)

OP: It's Golem playing guitar and failing.

Konfyouzd: Yes, that woman knows how to play - I actually quite like some of Stream of Passion's music too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> OP: It's Golem playing guitar and failing.
> 
> Konfyouzd: Yes, that woman knows how to play - I actually quite like some of Stream of Passion's music too.



Oh Stream of Passion is her band? I never actually knew that. 

I just looked up a lot of her lessons


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...4-another-beautiful-female-guitar-player.html
> 
> Here you go Huf



ok I admit, I did not find it....

But there is no tags on that thread....

And Mesh closed it  So I'm wondering how long this thread will last....


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ok I admit, I did not find it....
> 
> But there is no tags on that thread....
> 
> And Mesh closed it  So I'm wondering how long this thread will last....



It's all good, it had a completely different name.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> And Mesh closed it  So I'm wondering how long this thread will last....


.....Not much longer 

jks - the last thread was locked because it became a thread of bashing on people who post up on youtube by guys who haven't posted on youtube. No one likes a desk jockey.

Secondly - that lady in the blue/green top is like the female Vai - I mean even has the fan!!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

haha indeed, the hair and the way she moves is like Steve Vai...


----------



## jymellis (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> SICK...




isnt that one of those old squires shes playing?


----------



## Gilbucci (Oct 28, 2009)

I really do hope you guys are joking about her being a good player. Sure, she's cute, but I can't stand listening to her awful tone, awful vibrato, and terribly sloppy technique.


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, not realy that good. and the dime is way too big for her, looks funny


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Gilbucci said:


> I really do hope you guys are joking about her being a good player. Sure, she's cute, but I can't stand listening to her awful tone, awful vibrato, and terribly sloppy technique.


you talking about the girl in the first post? cuz if you're talking about Lori i may be forced to challenge you to fisticuffs...

*begins removing glove*



jymellis said:


> isnt that one of those old squires shes playing?



I think it very well may be.


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 28, 2009)

The second video of the girl playing the blue guitars she's amazing!!


....not to mention I love milfs XD


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Jesus, dude, I gagged.



I know man, corn is gross.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I know man, corn is gross.




Honestly JJ, a world without you would be a sad and humourless place 






....however it would be safer for the young children of the world


----------



## Bungle (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have seen these vids before... the girl looks so much like some kinda doll that is scares me haha.

And those razorbacks are so damn big, not to mention she is small


----------



## Wiz (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry but Prisa kicks her ass, hard, any day of the week.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 28, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Dude, she's 17
> 
> And unattractive.
> 
> And really not that good.



This.

The horrible thing is, we can complain all day long that "oh it's just a girl who plays guitar, big deal", but unfortunately it fucking works! It sucks ppl in like crazy. I mean look at this motherfucker - She's mildly non-ugly, dresses a bit kookie and has a huge spiky guitar she can't play very well, yet it's elevated her to online stardom


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

She's geeky looking and I dig that  I'd fuck her. Hard. Until she bled, and I don't mean from her period.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 28, 2009)

jymellis said:


> shes good, bit i think the 14 year old girl from australia that shared stage with vai was better.



Yasi's German, or are you talking about Orianthi? Either way, they're both freaking awesome guitarists. If you're talking about Orianthi, she's in her 20s.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> She's geeky looking and I dig that  I'd fuck her. Hard. Until she bled, and I don't mean from her period.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> She's geeky looking and I dig that  I'd fuck her. Hard. Until she bled, and I don't mean from her period.



Oh, JJ


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

I hope she signs up here. We could start a pool on how long she'd last.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> This.
> 
> The horrible thing is, we can complain all day long that "oh it's just a girl who plays guitar, big deal", but unfortunately it fucking works! It sucks ppl in like crazy. I mean look at this motherfucker - She's mildly non-ugly, dresses a bit kookie and has a huge spiky guitar she can't play very well, yet it's elevated her to online stardom




Tony McAlpine and Stanley Jordan have ruined my chances of being the cool black guy shredder...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought black folk just played the blues


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> She's geeky looking and I dig that  I'd fuck her. Hard. Until she bled, and I don't mean from her period.


Wihile I'm not sure I condone it... I understand.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 28, 2009)

Bungle said:


>



 Wtf?

I gather she looks like some creature from that movie, Youtube is blocked so cant view them


----------



## Bungle (Oct 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Wtf?
> 
> I gather she looks like some creature from that movie, Youtube is blocked so cant view them


I think this shall answer your question:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

That's so hot.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Jacqueline is pretty hot..... for a gelfling.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Tony McAlpine and Stanley Jordan have ruined my chances of being the cool black guy shredder...



Personally I'd blame Tony McAlpines colossally horrific jheri-mullet that he had back in the early 90's and Stanley Jordans horrific taste in Miami Vice style suits.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

@ Bungle and Triple-J

I don't have that Jheri-Mullet, nor do I wear those horrible Rhythm Nation shoulder pad suits... Maybe there's hope for me yet!


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it sounds really bad :/ something like this


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

those videos are hilarious


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2009)

Orianthi > all other female guitarists IMO


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

^she's sick. i think i still prefer lori's style, though...


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Oct 28, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> Orianthi > all other female guitarists IMO



Daayyyymmmm, I hadn't heard of her, but she rocks.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2009)

i saw her play for some country chick at the grammys a year or so back and i was like.


----------



## Valserp (Oct 28, 2009)

I hate how most girl guitarist on Youtube put "girl, female, guitarist, shred" in their video tags(and some even name their videos "GURL PLAYING GUTARR!")

Great attention whoring right there.

And 2 days later they will be arguing against sexism with some random bloke.

P.S. Orianthi is a man in a woman's body


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 28, 2009)

Bungle said:


> I think this shall answer your question:



 Say no more


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

Valserp said:


> P.S. Orianthi is a man in a woman's body



I'd say that there sounds a tiny bit sexist... 

But I do agree that the attention whoring must stop. I feel like the need to put race, sex or anything like that out in front as if it's supposed to be marveled at is counterproductive for any "minority" seeking equality. To me it almost admits the inherent inferiority you're trying to disprove... If they want to be seen as equals they should just be guitar players... not "female" guitar or "black" or <insert other adjective for a person who is "not supposed to" or "generally wouldn't play guitar"> players... I see some black guys on Youtube doing the same thing like they're seeking affirmative action in the guitar playing world or something.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, no one mention this girl?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

had no idea who she was... 

she fuckin' rips... 

all these chicks are sicker than that lil alien lookin' 17 year old bitch...


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Wow, no one mention this girl?




I'm sorry but that sounded like gibberish on a guitar


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 29, 2009)

And another one bites the dust.


----------

